
Twitter accounts are disappearing, help to find out why - tair
https://medium.com/@tair/wtf-my-twitter-account-disappeared-e3e670e0a87f#.pgkppzux5
======
r721
I have the same problem.

Managed to get the reset password mail (from second or third try), but it
didn't work (account not found again).

UPD1 Hmm, now the account page is visible, but I can't login (it silently
redirects to twitter.com page).

UPD2 Another recent discussion I found:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitter/comments/50mesy/my_twitter_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitter/comments/50mesy/my_twitter_account_has_suddenly_for_no_reason/)

UPD3 "Some people may have briefly been unable to access their Twitter
accounts. This issue is now resolved, thanks for your patience!"

[https://twitter.com/Support/status/771328578013241346](https://twitter.com/Support/status/771328578013241346)

Not completely fixed here, though, still can't login.

------
tair
This seem to happen again :( as discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12243294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12243294)

